# Maiden Voyage, Ocean Kayak Torque..........



## Boatjob1

I have been working on this thing for almost 4 weeks (earlier "Back to the drawing board" post), and just couldn't stand it anymore. I skipped outta work early and launched near Seaglades.... The Kayak worked fantastic. Had to get familiar with the foot steering and the tolling motor speeds, but ended up catching on quick.... I started trolling the deep drop-offs just off the grass and eventually had a Spanish smash a lead head jig...... No pics on this one, he lazered the line when nearing the hull.... Trolled some more, then when the wind gave way just a bit, grabbed another rod with a Chug Bug for some top water action.... Was able to put 2 trout in but yes, Top Water plug on the grass............ I returned both for another day of breading or action for another fellow angler… Later on as the sun was setting in the West, and a full moon rising in the East, I was able to sneak up on some rat reds tailing…. I sat there for 10 minutes watching this in wonder of nature, the breeze playing a tune through the tight line of several rods on board and not wanting to breath in fear of missing something….. Just amazing….. They’re moving in guyzzzzzzzzz... Did get a few pics, and I hope you enjoy them as much as I enjoyed being back out on the water in a new rig............ Have a safe productive weekend….. We are so very lucky to be here………….


----------



## Ardiemus

Well done. I've been considering a rig like yours please keep us posted on your experiences.


----------



## Boatjob1

Ardiemus said:


> Well done. I've been considering a rig like yours please keep us posted on your experiences.


Thanks Ardiemus. Will keep you posted. I am modifying a stow away cart for it right now........ Can't wait to get back out there again.......... Will probably be doing a lot of night fishing this year to.......... Tight lines, Tom


----------



## YakSlammer

Boatjob1,
I am new to the forum but have had my torque since December of last year. I love it. I am looking at installing a depth finder and wanted to find out if you just tapped in or connected it directly to your battery for the boat or if you have a seperate smaller 12v for when you don't use the motor.

thanks for any info.


----------



## Boatjob1

YakSlammer said:


> Boatjob1,
> I am new to the forum but have had my torque since December of last year. I love it. I am looking at installing a depth finder and wanted to find out if you just tapped in or connected it directly to your battery for the boat or if you have a seperate smaller 12v for when you don't use the motor.
> 
> thanks for any info.


I have mine connected directly to the main battery, but when I am not using the motor and just paddling, I plan on using a small motor cycle battery and putting it inside that X-wing I installed. Without the X-wing you could just use a small batter, like the motorcycle or 12 v lawn mower battery. An ideal option for a battery are those 5 ah or 7 ah deer feeder battery's. They are very cheap, don't weigh much, and will run your bottom reader as long as you want without a major power drain... Hope this helps..... Tom


----------



## Boatjob1

I used a Hummingbird 140, and on the stbd front drain on the bottom of your kayak, they made an indention for your transducer. I bolted the cross member piece (comes with the f/finder) in with the stainless nut and bolt (also come with unit) put a tie wrap on it, before I tightened it, I crossed another tie wrap threw the 1st tied wrap (to keep the transducer from twisting left or right) and synched down the 1st wrap. Then I screwed the one nylon hook in place and tie wrapped to it until it was snug. Works perfect and only one screw into your kayak. I did goop the screw with GE silicone II to make sure it never leaked. This setup still allows drainage and secures your transducer to the hull. Not a great picture, but it might help. Tight lines, Tom


----------



## YakSlammer

Thanks Tom. I appreciate the feedback. The XWing looks nice. I just installed the Stand-N-Fish. For anyone that fishes the flats or feels more comfortable standing up while fighting a bigger fish, this thing is the best.

Here is the link..... http://www.standnfish.com/


----------



## Boatjob1

would really like to see a picture of yours with that installed..
I just checked out that web sight, that is to cool............. How tall is that leaning post???????????


----------



## walter martley

*Rigging X wing to OC Torque*

I just recieved an x wing to put on my torque and it appears to be too small. How were you able to fit it? Any help would be most appreciated!


----------



## Boatjob1

Hello Walt. I just saw your post. If memory serves correct I believe it was about 22" on center. Well honestly it wasn't easy, but I am an old oilfield engineer so I came up with a solution that just happened to work. I went to Big Lot's and bought 3 large cheap cutting boards. Look at the pictures above. Under the black rails, what you are looking at are 3 sheets deep cutouts from the cutting boards. I measured everything up, and cut out a base plate, mounted this to the kayak itself (after Paint and mods), then cut out 2 more pieces to mount on top of the base mount. The reason for 3 deep is I needed the height so the wing would just glide over the center battery hatch cover (you see in the pic that I added a port hole to mine so I could have battery access without having to remove the wing or take the hatch cover off). Before I mounted everything together, I experimented with some plastic's spray paint and got a really close color combination to the "sunset" kayak hull. It wasn't easy, took about 2 days of measuring, cutting, sanding, bolting (all stainless steel) painting. I will see if I have any more close-ups of the mount. I am sure that there is an easier, cheaper, fast way to do it, as I am known for doing things the hard way.... I hope some of this info helps. Will get back with you on a pic if I can find it. Otherwise I will snap a few this w/e and post them on this thread..... Also look at thread on the build... Might help also... 
The other build thread;
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/back-drawing-board-results-84406/


----------



## Boatjob1

More pic's of the X Wing mounting.


----------



## walter martley

*Great info*

Thanks so much for the info! I printed the photo of the build up and worked on configuring the console. Will proceeed with the install over the next couple of weeks. Will post pics. Meanwhile, i am waiting for my title and registration from Virginia before i take the boat out with the motor. In the meantime, I plan to take it out for its inaugural run without the motor or console next week on the Chesapeake Bay on Maryland's western shore at Point Loookout. Will share pics of that as well. Tight lines!


----------



## gigman7

Boatjob1 said:


> More pic's of the X Wing mounting.
> View attachment 24437


What is the slot for on the other side of the X Wing that almost looks like a drink holder?


----------



## oxbeast1210

looks great congrats


----------



## fishn4fun

That's a great looking setup


----------



## sasay

I also have one of these, I put a stand n fish setup on it and a humminbird 385ci, I hope to get an x-wing in a few weeks for it


----------

